# To buy or not to buy. H.Upmann Coronas Majors AT. Or should i just buy some HdM añeja



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty self explanatory. Should I go with cheap and cheerful or double down for aged Añejados?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

aged Añejados


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! Talk about two cigars that are so diametrically opposed! 

It's like asking if you should have a Big Mac for dinner or go to a steakhouse for their most expensive aged filet mignon. Personally I might spring for the filet once or twice a year, but I'll settle for a Big Mac on a day-to-day basis.

The HUCM's fall into that budget class of CC's that were machine-made prior to 2002 while the Anejados are themselves priced around double the cost of other standard production Hermosas No.4's due to factory aging. It would probably a better comparison to ask if you should get 2 boxes of H. Upmann Connie #1's or one box of the Anejados.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

All I can say is that the HUCM's AT happen to be one of my favorite CC's, hands down. Can't speak for the Anejados...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Champagne InHand, it's too bad you can't sample the Anejados before committing to a box. I know you're a fan of the HU marca, especially the HUHC. Not sure what your feeling about HdMs is. We've all invested in expensive CCs that were just so-so and loved sticks that were cheaper. On the other hand, you're a connoisseur of wines and many other things so you might detect subtle flavors in the Anejados that nothing else can offer and that many of us would miss. So, in thinking about it, I think you would be happier with the Anejandos _if_ they're as good as you hope. Just my $0.02, which is not much of a contribution to your investment decision.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I’d never splurge for 
Those Aneja’s (unless the mega millions) but those HU’s mmmmmm “gimme baby”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I decided to wait for the time being that I’m in no rush. I did order a box of Trinidad Reyes. I’ll figure out the añejado a different day. Ones from Upmann are due in from both 2007 and 2011 shortly. 

The Partí and HdM añejados are quite pricey. The Upmann are a bit less but probably more in my wheelhouse. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Just get a box of crack sticks and smile all the way to the bank! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Trini Reyes are the bees knees! Yes, I'm old...

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Olecharlie said:


> Just get a box of crack sticks and smile all the way to the bank!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got plenty of those resting. Just diversifying for the next few years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Pretty self explanatory. Should I go with cheap and cheerful or double down for aged Añejados?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Kinda in the same boat as Jack on this. All except for the eating a big mac everyday part.

:vs_cool:


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Kinda in the same boat as Jack on this. All except for the eating a big mac everyday part.
> 
> :vs_cool:


Well then stick to the egg whites, ham, coffee black and upmann coronas major...:vs_cool:...imo all those anejados are an acquired taste not worth the price of admission


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

avitti said:


> Well then stick to the egg whites, ham, coffee black and upmann coronas major...:vs_cool:...imo all those anejados are an acquired taste not worth the price of admission


I thought this about the Cohiba Maduro 5 too. I'm glad I bought 2 boxes of Genios but wouldn't pay that price again.

My Trinis showed up today. 
















Box date: Oct 17. ARS factory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

